# How long do banks keep copies of cashed cheques



## JP1234 (20 Sep 2006)

Does anyone know how long after a cheque is cashed that it can be retrieved?  We have been doing some financial housekeeping and came across a cheque stub in our old cheque book with nothing on it. We have found the amount and date it was cashed but for the life of us cannot think what it is for. It was taken out of our account in December last year


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Sep 2006)

They will almost certainly have a copy of the cheque.

They will send a copy to you, but you will most likely be charged.


----------



## Perplexed (21 Sep 2006)

With BOI one days chqs would cost you €4.40 for copies. Well worth it to put your mind at rest.


----------



## Tenacious (21 Sep 2006)

AFAIK banks keep copies of cheques on microfilm and you can go back a few years at least. I knew a self-employed person who lost his chequebooks and his accountant needed them to prepare his accounts and tax return. His bank was able to get the payee details from microfilm. But it can be a long and expensive process.


----------



## Jamjam (21 Sep 2006)

I got copy of cheque last week from BOI. I had it in ten minutes of ringing them and it was free as I had expected it to be. The cheque was lodged about 5 weeks.


----------



## JP1234 (21 Sep 2006)

Thanks for the answers, I will go into the branch tomorrow to find out about it


----------



## Tenacious (22 Sep 2006)

Have you tried to match the cheque amount to a bill, eg ESB, gas bill for the same amount? I always write on my bills how i paid them, eg paid by cheque number 50. Another good idea is to cross reference payments on back of cheque stubs. eg for gas bill Dec '05 invoice 564751 etc.


----------



## Perplexed (22 Sep 2006)

Yes, Jam Jam but your chq was only 5 wks ago. Only takes a few seconds now to get a copy on screen. Last Dec is a different matter.....
System has changed & that's why it's costly if you have to go back a few yrs. It actually involves someone painstakingly going back through microfiche.......not much fun believe me !


----------



## liteweight (22 Sep 2006)

We were able to get cheques as far back as 1983!!


----------

